# my never ending hudini of a pony



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

I HATE FENCING IT NEVER ENDS!!!!! day 2 of mending fences... as you know i own a 3 year old mustang mare or rahter she think's that she own's me, i'm in the process of making her padock in to and better then fort noxx, so far she jumped her hot wire, rolled under her hot wire, fixed that and found her once out side her paddock and could not explaine how she got out that time, came home from getting grocries one night and she deside that my back yard was a better place to graze!!!boy that was a fun catch, she wanted to play catch me.... i was putting her in the barn at night but she know's how to get out of her stall.......thnx to that little mare i know am changing my fence wires from 3 to 4 wire and 2 of them will be hot...hopefulkly the saga of abby will stop


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I read somewhere, I wish I could remember where, that the owner of a mustang adoption had to have a six foot wooden fence.

Edited to say: This of course does not apply everywhere, but with that certain agency.


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

omg she must be a nightmate to keep in her paddok,one day at work the fencing down between the school horses and the livery boys came down and then were all galloping around together.we had to seperate them and my boy was the one we couldnt catch lol.


----------

